# Wireless ipw2200 does not work (kernel 2.6.17 r4) [SOLVED]

## migel

Hi everybody,

I got a problem with my wireless network interface ipw2200.

I have kernel 2.6.17 r4. And I have setted up ipw2200 accordinatelly wi-ki ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200 ).

Next I installed wireless-tools and wpa_supllicant. I suppose I should use wpa_supplicant because my home access point uses WPA-TSK.

Then I made simbolic link my new wireless interface to lo

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth1

After that I've configured following files:

1) /etc/conf.d/net

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eht1=60

2)/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="myssid"

  scan_ssid=1

  pairwise=TKIP

  psk="mysecretpsk"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  proto=WPA

  priority=0

}

After that I added net.eth1 to default run level. Also I added modules to modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. (ipw2200, ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_wep.

Next I've rebooted and got following:

ipw2200 registres on my Access point, but without any IP.

iwconfig shows Access point : myssid

If I started dhcpcd manually, nothing changes.

Also # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 status    shows   * status: inactive

Questions:

1) What does it mean * status: inactive.

2) How can I make my wirelles working.

Thanks in advance,

MikhailLast edited by migel on Sun Sep 03, 2006 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lloeki

which version of ipw2200 are you using?

1.1.3 fails to associate with wpa_supplicant: see http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1101

i'm using in-kernel 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 ipw2200 and ieee80211 and it's fine.

```
 $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "udhcpc" )

config_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_wlan0="dhcpcd"

#config_wlan0="192.168.1.10/24"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

```

```
$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="myssid"

        psk="mypsk"

        priority=5

}
```

for a WPA AP

----------

## kovvu

I had the same trouble. 

Make sure you have the hwcrypto fix in:

 *Quote:*   

> Edit /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 and insert the following line:
> 
> options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0

 

Also make sure you have loaded the modules as listed in the wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> To use WEP-encryption (not recommended as its very easy to crack) load the module:
> 
> modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep
> 
> To use WPA-encryption (newer and more secure standard) load:
> ...

 

I loaded all three as I need all of them.

I am running the following:

kernel -2.6.17-beyond3

networkmanager - 0.6.4 (r1 is borked for some reason)

wpa_supplicant - 0.5.4

ieee80211 - 1.1.13-r1

ipw2200 - 1.1.3

ipw2200-firmware - 3.0

Additionally, ensure this is in your /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
> ...

 

My /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf contains:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> ...

 Last edited by kovvu on Fri Sep 01, 2006 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## migel

[quote="Lloeki"]which version of ipw2200 are you using?

1.1.3 fails to associate with wpa_supplicant: see http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1101

i'm using in-kernel 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 ipw2200 and ieee80211 and it's fine.

I'm using ipw2200-1.1.3. Concerning http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1101 you mean I shoul install both patches or only second ? Prompt me please, because I've never installed any patches or hotfixes on Gentoo before.

----------

## migel

[quote="kovvu"]I had the same trouble. 

I suppose I don't have hwcrypto fix in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

What do you mean:

modify /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

I just should add following line in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0

??

Or I should apply some fix?

Concerning modules. Yes, I've allready added ipw2200,  ieee80211_crypt_wep, ieee80211_crypt_tkip, ieee80211_crypt_ccmp in modules.autoload.

----------

## kovvu

Migel, I have modified my post to make clearer what I did.

You do have to add the line below to /etc/modules.d/ipw2200

 *Quote:*   

> options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0

 

Good luck.

----------

## migel

 *kovvu wrote:*   

> Migel, I have modified my post to make clearer what I did.
> 
> You do have to add the line below to /etc/modules.d/ipw2200
> 
>  *Quote:*   options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0 
> ...

 

Yes, I've tryed to do it. But nothing changes. After that modification I checked:

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 status

*status: inactive

After I tryed

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

* Stopping eth1

*   Bringing down eth1

*        Shutting down eth1 ...

*        Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...

*        Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

*Starting eth1

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

*   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...

*         Backgrounding ...

Next I checked  again

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 status

  * status:  stopping

So it did not help. In post before you said you have the same trouble.

So you just modified that /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 and add options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0. 

Nothing else?

Thanks.

----------

## ColdFusion

Hi,

I know how you feel, it took me hours to get my ipw2200 working. Anyway, here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf if it is any use to you: 

```

# WPA-PSK/TKIP

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="HOME_AP"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=<hex value of key>

}

```

The hex value for psk can be found by

```
wpa_passphrase <SSID> <ASCII key>
```

although I think you can just replace the hex value in the conf file with the ASCII key if you put it in quotes.

Also, make sure you hav all the crypto stuff in the kernel because WPA needs it.

Hope this helps,

ColdFusion

----------

## Lloeki

I had close to zero problems with three ipw2200 in different laptops.

just downgrade to 1.1.2, as I did.

note that i'm using wpa_supplicant 0.4.9 too.

```

$ genlop ipw2200

 * net-wireless/ipw2200

     Tue Jul 25 18:01:06 2006 >>> net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.2-r1

     Tue Jul 25 21:58:40 2006 >>> net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3

     Wed Jul 26 11:28:39 2006 >>> net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.2-r1

$ genlop ieee80211

 * net-wireless/ieee80211

     Wed May 17 18:51:41 2006 >>> net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1

$ genlop ipw2200-firmware

 * net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

     Wed May 17 18:50:49 2006 >>> net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0

$ genlop wpa_supplicant

 * net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Wed May 17 18:54:55 2006 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.8

     Fri Sep  1 15:28:49 2006 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9

$ genlop wireless-tools

 * net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Wed May 17 18:51:54 2006 >>> net-wireless/wireless-tools-28

$ uname -r

2.6.17-suspend2-r4

```

regarding ieee80211 and ipw2200, i switched to using 2.6.17 kernel modules instead of ebuilds, and they're ok too.

----------

## migel

 *ColdFusion wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I know how you feel, it took me hours to get my ipw2200 working. Anyway, here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf if it is any use to you: 
> 
> The hex value for psk can be found by
> ...

 

Hi, Yes you are right. I used ASCII key. And I changed it to hex value in wpa_supplicant.

But unfortunatelly nothing changes again:((

I add my wpa_supplicant log. Maybe someone can analyze it. Thanks in advance.

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 9 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     69 73 70 2e 6d 69 67 65 6c 2e 6e 65 74            isp.migel.net   

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='isp.migel.net'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

Own MAC address: 00:16:6f:33:e9:39

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 266 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 268 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 266 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 3

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RX EAPOL from 00:14:bf:e6:73:13

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 44 5f 41 82 14 4a 22 eb 03 e1 e1 3b 60 8f dd 3c 61 e6 15 05 35 66 c9 d8 64 d4 d6 73 da 38 90 d8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len= :Cool: : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 44 5f 41 82 14 4a 22 eb 03 e1 e1 3b 60 8f dd 3c 61 e6 15 05 35 66 c9 d8 64 d4 d6 73 da 38 90 d8

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len= :Cool: : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len= :Cool: : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 44 5f 41 82 14 4a 22 eb 03 e1 e1 3b 60 8f dd 3c 61 e6 15 05 35 66 c9 d8 64 d4 d6 73 da 38 90 d8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: DISCONNECTED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 5a ac 07 b3 81 82 0f e2 9c b5 2d 19 8b fa 37 0d 8c f7 1b 43 f3 f8 a9 4d ff 10 5c ea 28 9e 7d c1

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 5a ac 07 b3 81 82 0f e2 9c b5 2d 19 8b fa 37 0d 8c f7 1b 43 f3 f8 a9 4d ff 10 5c ea 28 9e 7d c1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 87 c6 17 bc 28 7e 08 ec 64 e8 e9 cc 69 68 22 1f 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 4

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     69 73 70 2e 6d 69 67 65 6c 2e 6e 65 74            isp.migel.net   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 268 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 268 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 5

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 6

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 267 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 ssid='isp.migel.net' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:e6:73:13 (SSID='isp.migel.net' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

----------

## migel

[quote="Lloeki"]I had close to zero problems with three ipw2200 in different laptops.

just downgrade to 1.1.2, as I did.

note that i'm using wpa_supplicant 0.4.9 too.

Concerning downgrade to 1.1.2, what should I do?

1) emerge --unmerge ipw2200

2) emerge ipw2200-1.1.2

??

Can you give a procedure, because I never did it before.

Thanks.

----------

## migel

[quote="Lloeki"]which version of ipw2200 are you using?

1.1.3 fails to associate with wpa_supplicant: see http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1101

By the way Lloeki, if it is the same bug maybe I can install that 2 patches. Do you know or someone else, how can I install these patches? And do I really need them?

----------

## Lloeki

emerge =net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.2-r1

and add =net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3*  in /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## migel

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> emerge =net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.2-r1
> 
> and add =net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3*  in /etc/portage/package.mask

 

Hi Lloeki. Thanks a lot you have solved my problem.   :Very Happy:  I just downgraded to ipw2200-1.1.2.  For now I setted up my wireless home network with WPA. But I think it's bullshit that emerge uses ipw2200-1.1.3!!!

Will see with ipw2200-1.1.4.

One thing more. I have another AP at work. This AP uses WEP with 128 bit. Please take out wpa_supplicant.conf for WEP with 128 bit key support.

Thanks everybody.

----------

## Lloeki

glad it worked. 

you don't need to remove wpa_supplicant.conf. you can setup multiple APs in wpa_supplicant.conf, including WEP and unsecured ones. see /etc/wpa_summplicant.conf.example and man wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## migel

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> glad it worked. 
> 
> you don't need to remove wpa_supplicant.conf. you can setup multiple APs in wpa_supplicant.conf, including WEP and unsecured ones. see /etc/wpa_summplicant.conf.example and man wpa_supplicant.conf.

 

Ok. Will see. Thanks.

----------

## wyattgoettsch

I would just like to say that I really appreciate this thread, it solved my problem wonderfully, thanks especially to Lloeki.

----------

## Lloeki

coincidentally, I just raised to "Tux's lil' helper" rank. heh.

anyway, glad I helped in some way  :Smile: 

----------

